# Climate-Friendly Infrastructure Projects



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* FROM THE FIELD: Laos villages transformed by solar power *
UN News _Excerpt_ 
Jan 10, 2021

For people living off-grid in remote villages in Laos, solar energy offers a clean, sustainable way to bring electricity for all, and the promise to transform their lives.

In Ko Bong and Tha Phai Bai, in the centre of the South East Asian country, only a small number of people used to benefit from electricity, provided by unreliable, polluting and expensive diesel generators, thus limiting the possibilities for economic development.

Today, however, the picture is very different, thanks to a UN Development Programme (UNDP) initiative that has provided both villages with innovative solar-powered mini-grids, and access to clean, reliable, and affordable energy.

More : FROM THE FIELD: Laos villages transformed by solar power


----------



## daroslav (Dec 7, 2006)

Smart Parking System in Wroclaw [Poland] to reduce coach traffic and SMOG:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* U.S. refiners talk up renewable projects after a year of lousy fuel demand * 
Reuters _Excerpt_
Feb 3, 2021

Following a year of grim losses amid pandemic lockdowns that dented demand for fuel as people stuck close to home, the largest U.S. independent refiners are promoting plans to boost production of renewable fuels.

Renewable fuels represent a silver lining for refiners under threat of being left behind by the shift to electric vehicles and away from fossil fuel processing. As the big refining companies in recent days reported year-end results, executives devoted plenty of time to discussing how they will create fuels that emit fewer emissions that contribute to global warming.

“Renewables is the hot topic, and I think we’re in a real good position to put ourselves in a good spot there,” Marathon Petroleum Chief Executive Mike Hennigan said on an earnings call Tuesday.

More : U.S. refiners talk up renewable projects after a year of lousy fuel demand


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Energy group Total and Macquarie unit win UK offshore wind project deal *
_Excerpt_
Feb 8, 2021

PARIS (Reuters) - French energy group Total and Macquarie’s Green Investment Group have won a new UK windpower project deal located off the East Anglian coast, the companies said on Monday.

Total and GIG said the project could deliver up to 1.5 gigawatts (GW) of renewable electricity and represents a significant early stage investment in the Boffshore wind sector for both companies.

More : Energy group Total and Macquarie unit win UK offshore wind project deal


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* From fertiliser to fuel, Norwegians join forces to produce green ammonia *
_Excerpt_ 
Feb 18, 2021

OSLO (Reuters) - Norway’s Statkraft and Aker Horizons, a unit of investment firm Aker, have joined chemicals firm Yara in electrifying and decarbonising a plant in Norway to produce zero carbon ammonia, the companies said on Thursday.

Yara, one of the world’s largest producers of nitrogen fertilisers, aims to eliminate CO2 emissions from the 500,000-tonnes-a-year plant in Porsgrunn in southern Norway.

“Provided that power is available at the site and the required public co-funding is in place, the project could be realised within 5-7 years,” Yara said in a statement.

More : From fertiliser to fuel, Norwegians join forces to produce green ammonia


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New Zealand's largest solar farm proposed for top of country *
Stuff _Excerpt_ 
Feb 14, 2021

A massive 12ha solar panel farm – enough to power 2750 homes – is planned for the top of Northland, in what would be the largest of its kind in the country.

Far North Solar Farm, a company of New Zealand and Australian solar installers, has applied for resource consent for the 16 megawatt solar farm at Pukenui.

The site is on the Far North’s Te Aupōuri peninsular, a narrow landmass at risk of drought, where intensive avocado farming has raised concerns by locals worried about spray-drift and the demand for water.

More : New Zealand's largest solar farm proposed for top of country


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*CNN exclusive: A solar panel in space is collecting energy that could one day be beamed to anywhere on Earth *
CNN _Excerpt_ 
Feb 23, 2021

Scientists working for the Pentagon have successfully tested a solar panel the size of a pizza box in space, designed as a prototype for a future system to send electricity from space back to any point on Earth.

The panel -- known as a Photovoltaic Radiofrequency Antenna Module (PRAM) -- was first launched in May 2020, attached to the Pentagon's X-37B unmanned drone, to harness light from the sun to convert to electricity. The drone is looping Earth every 90 minutes.

The panel is designed to make best use of the light in space, which doesn't pass through the atmosphere, and so retains the energy of blue waves, making it more powerful than the sunlight that reaches Earth. Blue light diffuses on entry into the atmosphere, which is why the sky appears blue.

More : CNN exclusive: A solar panel in space is collecting energy that could one day be beamed to anywhere on Earth


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* British envoy lauds U.K. financing of Taiwan's offshore wind projects * 
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Feb. 25 (CNA) The United Kingdom's top envoy to Taiwan said Thursday he was delighted to see that his government's financing of Taiwan's offshore wind projects had increased to £500 million (US$717 million) since 2019.

On Feb. 18, U.K. Export Finance UKEF, an export credit agency and ministerial department in the U.K., said in a press release that it was providing a £200 million buyer credit guarantee to help finance the Greater Changhua 1 Offshore Wind Farm in Taiwan.

In a statement Thursday, head of the British Office Taipei John Dennis said he was delighted with the development.

"This is UKEF's third offshore wind project in Taiwan, bringing the total financing since 2019 to NT$19 billion (£500 million) for three offshore wind projects," he said.

According to Dennis, 28 British offshore wind suppliers are opening offices in Taiwan.

More : British envoy lauds U.K. financing of Taiwan's offshore wind projects - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ABC News _Excerpt_
Nov 17, 2021
*First Nations clean energy network set up to deliver cheap and reliable power to Indigenous communities*

First Nations groups, unions, industry bodies and academics have launched a new network to build renewable energy projects in Indigenous communities. 

The First Nations Clean Energy Network aims to forge partnerships between communities and industry to develop renewable energy projects on Indigenous land to provide reliable power and end energy insecurity. 

Karrina Nolan from community group Original Power said the network's goal was to bring clean, reliable and affordable power to communities with projects that were community owned with huge potential for solar power, especially in the outback. 

More : Indigenous renewables plan to bring power and jobs to remote communities


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* How Morocco went big on solar energy *
BBC _Excerpt_
Nov 15, 2021

Morocco has made a name for itself as a climate leader. Renewables make up almost two-fifths of its energy supply, some fossil fuel subsidies have been phased out and the country lays claim to some of the world's largest clean energy projects. The country has received much praise for its actions to decarbonise.

The country's reputation may be well deserved, but it still faces real challenges – its geographical position in a climate change hotspot makes it vulnerable to the impacts of climate change. And even as it seeks to end its dependence on fossil fuels, its energy demands are rising fast.

Despite these challenges, Morocco has a huge natural potential to produce solar, wind and hydropower, and has taken significant steps to realise it. Morocco's national action on climate change dates back to the mid-2000s, when the country made the decision to become a regional leader in clean energy and to push forward massive renewables projects. The country's leaders bet on these major transformations as a way to be economically competitive in the future, as well as to reduce dependence on fossil fuel imports and ensure security of energy supply, says Mohamed Alaoui, the managing director of Africa Climate Solutions, a consultancy firm based in Casablanca.

More : How Morocco went big on solar energy


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New York City Is Building a Wall of Oysters to Fend Off Floods *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Nov 19, 2021

A row of plastic bins sits in a gravel lot next to Brooklyn’s Domino Park promenade; each holds small pieces of New York City’s more climate-proof future. 

They’re full of oyster shells, leftovers collected from the plates of patrons at more than 45 New York restaurants. Every week, a truck drops the shells at a Greenpoint processing site. (Any ordinary oyster-eater can drop off shells, too.) Then the discards — 1.8 million pounds of them to date — are cleaned, cured in the sun and “set” with microscopic larvae. Redeployed in bags all around the city’s waters, the recycled shells serve as a home for baby oysters to grow on, ultimately building a reef that can soften the blow of big waves, ease erosion, and help prevent coastal flooding from rising seas.

That’s one of the many hopeful hypotheses of the Billion Oyster Project. Founded in 2014 by the Urban Assembly New York Harbor School on Governors Island, the nonprofit partners with local restaurants, schools and volunteers who aim to establish an army of oysters in New York Harbor by 2035.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Bohol gets stable 24/7 'green' energy supply *
The Manila Times _Excerpt_
Nov 26, 2021

A RENEWABLE energy project called "Dreams" has brought a stable 24/7 "green" energy supply via solar power to 20,000 household residents of Pamilacan, Baclayon, Bohol, stabilizing economic development on the island.

Financed under the Global Environment Facility's (GEF) Support Facility for Renewable Energy, the solar energy project installed a 39-kilowatt peak photovoltaic (PV) system to the Pamilacan Island Community.

The Department of Environment and Natural Resources (DENR) has expressed support for the solar energy project that generates carbon sequestration credits for Bohol province.

More : Bohol gets stable 24/7 'green' energy supply


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Massive WA wind farm a step closer after receiving nod for bigger turbines*
ABC News _Excerpt_
Dec 7, 2021

Plans for a $400 million wind farm near Kojonup in Western Australia's Great Southern have cleared an important bureaucratic hurdle after a planning umpire waved through a proposal for bigger turbines. 

Moonies Hill Energy, which is backed by a number of farming families in the region, wants to build one of the biggest wind farms in the state, comprising 42 turbines capable of generating almost 180 megawatts combined.

The plans have been on the drawing board for more than a decade and originally involved the use of smaller turbines.

More : Plan for massive turbine wind farm breezes past latest obstacle


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Brookfield Sees ‘Massive’ Opportunities in Energy Shift *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_ 
Dec 9, 2021

Investors face an historic opportunity to put their money into renewable energy assets given the global consensus that now exists around the urgent need for decarbonization, according to Brookfield Asset Management Inc.

“The market opportunity is truly massive,” Connor Teskey, chief executive of renewable power and co-head of transition investing at Brookfield, said at the Bloomberg Sustainable Business Summit on Thursday. 

The transition from old to new energy forms has investors everywhere placing bets on which technologies will emerge as the dominant power forms in an era dedicated to eliminating hydrocarbons and fighting global warming. Estimates of how much is needed to eradicate greenhouse gases over the next three decades range from US$100 trillion to US$150 trillion. 

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Rise of Solar Rooftops to Accelerate Coal’s Exit in Australia *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_ 
Dec 10, 2021

Australia’s accelerating energy transition will see half of all homes installed with rooftop solar in the early 2030s, helping to spur a faster exit from coal-fired power generation, according to the operator of the country’s main electricity market. 

About 14 gigawatts of generation capacity using the fuel could retire by the end of the decade, far more than the 5.4 gigawatts of closures currently announced, the Australian Energy Market Operator said Friday, citing the most likely scenario in a draft plan to develop the country’s electricity system over the next 30 years.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Concern over impact of Norfolk Boreas offshore windfarm on seabirds *
The Guardian _Excerpt_
Dec 9, 2021

A major new windfarm project that will power millions of homes is likely to be approved on Friday, but conservationists fear for the safety of endangered birds in the area.

The Norfolk Boreas offshore windfarm is due to get the green light from the government, the Guardian can reveal.

The windfarm is said to be being backed by Boris Johnson who, government sources claim, is so keen on the project that he refers to himself as “Boreas Johnson” in meetings about it. The Department for Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy (BEIS) source claimed that Johnson was extra keen on the project because of his love of Greek mythology – Boreas was the ancient Greek god of the north wind. It is said the prime minister hopes this can be a flagship green energy project that could make Britain the “Saudi Arabia of wind power”.

More : Concern over impact of Norfolk Boreas offshore windfarm on seabirds


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dec 12, 2021
ABC News _Excerpt_
*Renewable energy hotspot grinds to a halt through lack of transmission infrastructure*

Proponents say a North Queensland renewable energy power station which sat idle for three years is symptomatic of the problems hampering new electricity generation.

The 50-megawatt Kennedy Energy Park (KEP), west of Townsville, was Australia's first to combine a solar farm, 12 wind turbines, and 2MW of battery storage when completed in late 2018.

But project manager Martin Vries said a series of complex issues in connecting to the national grid that followed highlighted the lack of reliable network capacity in the region.

More : Renewable energy hotspot grinds to a halt through lack of transmission infrastructure


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Solar power advocates slam new California proposal to reduce subsidies *
CNBC _Excerpt_
Dec 13, 2021

California regulators on Monday proposed significant changes to the state’s solar incentive program in a move vehemently opposed by industry advocates.

The new policy would reduce payments granted to solar customers for the excess power they generate — a policy known as net-energy metering — and also add monthly charges for customers. These changes would apply to new customers as well as consumers and businesses who already have rooftop panels.

The California Public Utilities Commission said the proposed changes, in a decision known as NEM 3.0, are meant to encourage consumers to install battery storage systems alongside solar panels, so they can store the excess power generated by solar panels and feed it back to the grid when it’s most needed.

More : Solar power advocates slam new California proposal to reduce subsidies


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Solar Stocks are Tumbling as Clouds Gather *
Barron's _Excerpt_
Dec 14, 2021

New rules proposed for solar installations in California surprised investors on Tuesday, sending stocks of major solar installers tumbling.

Leading solar developer and installer Sunrun (ticker: RUN) fell 14% in afternoon trading. SunPower (SPWR) and Sunnova Energy International (NOVA) were down 11%.

While California has historically passed friendly solar policies, the latest proposal from the California Public Utilities Commission would be “heavily damaging to near-term rooftop solar growth and margins,” according to Morgan Stanley analyst Stephen Byrd.

The commission may charge people with rooftop solar panels a monthly grid-connection fee that could come to $40 for an average home and reduce the amount of money that utilities pay solar users for the power they send back to the grid. The rules are not yet final, but they pose a genuine threat to the growth of solar in California, which has more panels than any other state.

More : Solar Stocks are Tumbling as Clouds Gather


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Wind power critics: What's the truth about their claims? *
DW _Excerpt_
Dec 15, 2021

As electricity grids rely more and more heavily on wind power, criticisms have become louder. 

There are claims that the infrasound they produce can damage your health. And many regard the towering giants to be a blight on the landscape. There are also questions about risks to wildlife and some see inequity in the distribution of profits.

In the face of such headwinds, here's a reality check:

Does wind power ruin the landscape?

Wind farms undoubtedly alter the landscape. The turbines have become ever taller and the blades now reach lengths of up to 250 meters (820 feet). In good weather, the bright grey structures are certainly visible, but that also applies to other methods of power generation. Coal mining can swallow entire villages and raze forests while high-voltage transmission lines crisscross landscapes, and smoke and steam from towering power plant chimneys and cooling stacks can spread many kilometers into the sky. By comparison wind turbines are clean and don't emit particulate matter, mercury or carbon dioxide.

More : Wind power critics: What's the truth about their claims? | DW | 15.12.2021


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Big Offshore Wind Farms Win Maryland, Massachusetts Approval *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Dec 17, 2021

Four offshore wind power projects in two East Coast states won the backing of government officials Friday, as the region increasingly eyes offshore turbines as a source of clean energy.

Maryland regulators approved credits to two developers, Orsted AS and US Wind, each proposing to install enough turbines to generate more than 800 megawatts of electricity. Massachusetts picked Avangrid Inc. and a joint venture of Shell New Energies US and OW North America to develop offshore wind farms that, combined, will produce 1,632 megawatts of electricity. 

The decisions, landing on the same day, marked a milestone in the development of a clean power source that has been extensively deployed in Europe but is still new in the U.S. Offshore wind turbines are seen as one of the best ways to supply renewable power to the densely populated Northeast, where coastal communities lack the open land needed for large solar arrays or onshore wind turbines. 

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* ‘World’s biggest offshore wind farm’ produces first power, passing key milestone *
CNBC _Excerpt_
Dec 21, 2021

The Hornsea 2 offshore wind farm has produced its first power, Danish energy firm Orsted has said, with the announcement representing a significant milestone in the facility’s development.

Situated in waters around 89 kilometers off the U.K.’s east coast, the scale of Hornsea 2 is considerable. Spread across an area of 462 km², it will use 165 turbines from Siemens Gamesa and boast a capacity of more than 1.3 gigawatts. The company says it will power “well over” 1.3 million homes when finished.

The project generated its first power late on Saturday night. According to Orsted, Hornsea 2 will assume the title of “world’s largest operating offshore wind farm” once fully operational in 2022. The firm has also described Hornsea 2 as the “world’s biggest offshore wind farm.”

More : 'World's biggest offshore wind farm' produces first power, passing key milestone


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New York to Spend $500 Million to Fuel Boom in Offshore Wind *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Jan 5, 2022

New York state will spend $500 million building up ports and manufacturing infrastructure for offshore wind farms in a bid to become home base for the nascent industry.

The investments announced Wednesday by Governor Kathy Hochul will focus on building the supply chain for offshore turbines, which can provide clean power to a densely populated coast with little room for onshore wind farms or solar power plants.

“With this investment, New York will lead the nation on offshore wind production, creating green jobs for New Yorkers, and powering our clean energy future,” Hochul said in the statement.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Coal-dependent Indonesia starts tapping huge solar power potential*
Jan 7, 2022
The Jakarta Post _Excerpt_

Aji Tri Atmojo lives in a traditional Javanese house with wooden walls on the outskirts of Jakarta, but his rustic home got a modern touch after he installed a row of solar panels on his roof. 

Since putting them up in 2020 at a cost of 10 million rupiah ($702.25), he has halved his monthly electricity bill and within five years the investment should break even. 

With a patchy track record on renewables, Indonesia's energy mix is still heavily dependent on coal but if early signs of a jump in the take up of solar are sustained, it could have a transformative impact on Southeast Asia's biggest economy.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Coal-dependent Indonesia starts tapping huge solar power potential". Click to read: Coal-dependent Indonesia starts tapping huge solar power potential.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Interactive: How much of your country’s electricity is renewable? *
Al Jazeera _Excerpt_
Jan 20, 2022 

The demand for energy is growing fast.

The world’s annual energy consumption nearly tripled from 62,949 terawatt-hours (TWh) in 1969 to 173,340TWh in 2019.

As of 2020, nearly 80 percent of the world’s energy was made by burning fossil fuels – oil, coal and gas.

Renewable energy, including hydropower, solar, wind and biofuels, accounted for just over 10 percent, with nuclear and traditional biomass making up the remainder.

This energy is needed for transport, heating and generating electricity.

About 30 percent of the world’s electricity comes from renewables, including hydropower, solar and wind among others.

More : Interactive: How much of your country’s electricity is renewable?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Wind turbine maker warns of volatile business environment as inflation and supply chain issues bite *
CNBC _Excerpt_
Jan 26, 2022

The wind energy sector faces a rocky road ahead due to a multitude of factors, according to wind turbine manufacturer Vestas.

“The global business environment for wind energy remains volatile in the short term and prosperous in the long term,” the Danish firm said Wednesday, before adding it was expecting “the near future and at least 2022 to be heavily impacted by cost inflation.”

In addition, “the emergence of an energy crisis caused by geopolitics and fossil fuel volatility has also resulted in dramatic increases in energy prices,” Vestas said.

More : Wind turbine maker warns of volatile business environment as inflation and supply chain issues bite


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Australia’s largest rooftop solar project goes live *
Australian Financial Review _Excerpt_
Jan 28, 2022 

Spanning more than 8 hectares, Australia’s largest rooftop solar system – bearing some 27,000 panels – now provides enough energy for Australian Panel Products in Sydney’s west to reduce its energy needs by a third.

The system – installed by earthconnect Pty on a particleboard production facility in Oberon, about 180 kilometres west of Sydney – became operational a few weeks ago and is capable of producing about 10 megawatts of energy, approximately one-third of the enormous manufacturing plant’s requirements.

“The plant is an absolute beast and our 10MW will go a long way to supporting it,” said Adam James, chief executive of earthconnect.

More : Australia’s largest rooftop solar project goes live


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Germany Opens Farmland to Solar Power to Quadruple Capacity *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Feb 10, 2022

Germany is encouraging farmers to install solar panels alongside crops in a bid to accelerate the expansion of renewable power. 

The government will support farmers in setting aside as much as 15% of their fields for solar power. The initiative could create some 200 gigawatts of additional solar capacity, compared with almost 60-GW now, the Economy Ministry said in a statement on Thursday. 

“This advances climate protection and at the same time keeps an eye on the interests of agriculture and nature conservation,” Economy Minister Robert Habeck said.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* California approves plan for more renewable power, batteries *
Reuters _Excerpt_
Feb 11, 2022

California utility regulators this week approved plans to add more renewables and batteries to ensure the state has enough power resources over the next decade to keep the lights on and reduce greenhouse gas emissions.

That plan comes after California last year was forced to rely more on natural gas for power generation after a severe drought and massive wildfires left the state with few other options.

California has spent years restricting the growth of fossil fuel infrastructure as it moves away from natural gas and other fossil fuels to reduce planet-warming greenhouse gas emissions.

More : California approves plan for more renewable power, batteries


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Groundbreaking Held For New York’s First Wind Farm Project *
_Excerpt_
Feb 11, 2022

EAST HAMPTON, N.Y. (CBSNewYork) – There was a milestone Friday in New York’s move toward clean energy.

A groundbreaking was held in East Hampton for a major offshore wind project. It’ll be only the second in the nation.

As CBS2’s Carolyn Gusoff reports, it will be the first of at least five wind farms coming to our waters.

There were ceremonial shovels for an historic turning point: New York’s first offshore wind farm.

Actual shovels will be digging 35 miles off of Montauk Point, bringing clean energy to 70,000 East End homes.

More : Groundbreaking Held For New York's First Wind Farm Project


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* What is renewable energy curtailment and how does it affect rooftop solar? *
ABC News _Excerpt_
Feb 16, 2022

As more households install rooftop solar and more renewable energy farms come online, a new problem is emerging.

It's called "curtailment", which is where an electricity generating system stops exporting to the grid or even temporarily shuts down, effectively wasting energy that could have been used.

This week, Western Australia followed South Australia in granting authorities the power to turn off household solar systems when the electricity network is under severe stress.

But curtailment isn't only an issue in WA and SA.

Rooftop solar owners in every state and territory may be surprised to hear their panels are often being curtailed.

More : 'It felt a bit like punishment': Why some rooftop solar owners are finding their systems switched off


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Wind turbine expected to reduce Inuvik electricity bills, emissions by early 2023*
CBC _Excerpt_
Feb 23, 2022

Construction to pave the way for a wind turbine began in Inuvik, N.W.T., last month.

The turbine is expected to be up and running early next year, and once it is — it will make a "big difference" in the region, said N.W.T. MP Michael McLeod. During a media conference on Wednesday, officials announced that construction on an access road began in January. 

The wind turbine is expected to save the Northwest Territories Power Corporation (NTPC) from buying 3 million litres of fuel per year, which will translate to cost savings for Inuvik residents.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/wind-turbine-inuvik-construction-1.6362212


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Huge Chinese Desert Projects Will Power Next Wave of Wind, Solar *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Feb 26, 2022

China aims to greatly expand its wind and solar power capacity over the next several years through massive projects in the nation’s deserts, according to an industry publication.

A first batch of renewable-energy projects in the interior that was announced late last year will account for 97 gigawatts -- enough power to run Mexico. A second batch of projects targeting 455 gigawatts of clean energy by 2030 will be located mainly in the deserts of northern China, such as Gobi and Inner Mongolia, SolarBe reported Saturday, citing an unreported recent notice from the National Development & Reform Commission and National Energy Administration. 

Projects accounting for 200 gigawatts are slated to be completed by 2025, with another 255 gigawatts planned between 2026 and 2030, according to the report. Most of the electricity generated is expected to be sent to the more populated provinces of the east.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Asia-Pacific wind energy sector set for rapid growth, as China becomes world’s largest market in 2030 *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Feb 28, 2022

The Asia-Pacific region’s wind energy sector is set for rapid expansion and could make up nearly a quarter of the power capacity mix in the area this decade, according to a new study, as high domestic demand for offshore wind power turns mainland China into the world’s largest market by 2030.

China, the world’s biggest carbon emitter, is forecast to add 93 gigawatts (GW) worth of new offshore wind power capacity from 2021 to 2030, according to resource consultancy Wood Mackenzie.

That build-up would bolster the country’s efforts to achieve net-zero emissions by 2060, with non-fossil energy consumption exceeding 80 per cent of its total mix at the same time.

More : China wind energy market to be world’s largest in 2030, to boost Asia-Pacific


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Disposal of used solar panels a problem left by green power *
The Asahi Shimbun _Excerpt_
Mar 2, 2022 

When their day in the sun ends, solar panels, once a promising form of renewable energy, could leak toxic substances if left unattended in heaps. 

Many of the solar panels used for green power generation are expected to reach the end of their lives in the 2030s and be discarded.

That has jump-started a rush for businesses to develop systems for disposing of these used solar panels. A number of businesses have set out on new projects to address the looming challenge. 

NPC Inc., a Tokyo-based manufacturer of solar panels, has developed mechanical equipment that allows more than 90 percent of the materials contained in solar panels to be recycled. The appliance was put on sale in 2019.

The device uses a blade heated to 300 degrees or so to remove glass from the surface of a solar panel. It disassembles the remainder into materials of different types, such as resin and copper.

More : Disposal of used solar panels a problem left by green power | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Norway, U.K. Invest $39 Million in South Africa Renewable Energy*
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Mar 3, 2022 

Norway and the U.K. will spend 600 million rand ($39 million) developing renewable-energy projects in South Africa to help fund the nation’s transition from coal-fired power generation to clean fuels.

The countries’ development-finance institutions will help Black-owned renewables company H1 Capital build 2,400 megawatts of new wind and solar plants, according to a joint statement. The investment is related to a commitment made by countries during the COP26 summit.

South Africa depends on coal to generate more than 80% of its electricity through state-owned Eskom Holdings SOC Ltd. The country secured $8.5 billion at COP26 to fund an energy transition that could become a model for developed nations to help finance similar plans in other developing countries. 

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Giant Floating Solar Flowers Offer Hope for Coal-Addicted Korea *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Feb 28, 2022 

More than 92,000 solar panels in the shape of plum blossoms, floating on the surface of a reservoir in South Korea, offer a vision of how land-scarce developed nations can overcome local resistance to giant renewable-energy projects. 

The 17 giant flowers on the 12-mile-long reservoir in the southern county of Hapcheon are able to generate 41 megawatts, enough to power 20,000 homes, according to Hanwha Solutions Corp., which built the plant. 

It’s one of the biggest floating solar plants in the world, and it’s in a nation that has been a laggard in adopting renewable energy, even though South Korea’s industrialized economy relies heavily on imported fossil fuels. 

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Wind, solar power installed capacities surge in China *
_Excerpt_ 

BEIJING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- China's installed capacity for generating wind and solar power increased dramatically in the first two months of the year as the country revs up efforts to achieve carbon neutrality, official data showed.

In the January-February period, the installed capacity of wind power jumped 17.5 percent year on year to reach 330 million kilowatts, said the National Energy Administration.

Solar power installed capacity reached 320 million kilowatts during the period, a surge of 22.7 percent from a year ago, the data showed.

More : Wind, solar power installed capacities surge in China


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Big-box stores could help slash emissions and save millions by putting solar panels on roofs. Why aren't more of them doing it? *
CNN _Excerpt_
Mar 20, 2022

As the US attempts to wean itself off its heavy reliance on fossil fuels and shift to cleaner energy sources, many experts are eyeing a promising solution: your neighborhood big-box stores and shopping malls.

The rooftops and parking lot space available at retail giants like Walmart, Target and Costco is massive. And these largely empty spaces are being touted as untapped potential for solar power that could help the US reduce its dependency on foreign energy, slash planet-warming emissions and save companies millions of dollars in the process.

At the IKEA store in Baltimore, installing solar panels on the roof and over the store's parking lot cut the amount of energy it needed to purchase by 84%, slashing its costs by 57% from September to December of 2020, according to the company. (The panels also provide some beneficial shade to keep customers' cars cool on hot, sunny days.)

More : Big-box stores could help slash emissions and save millions by putting solar panels on roofs. Why aren't more of them doing it?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Energy crisis and sanctions on Russia are good news for Asia’s climate fight *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Mar 23, 2022

The demand for energy is growing most rapidly in Asia. Given the region’s strong economic growth, Asia is expected to represent most of the global rise in energy demand through to 2040.

A decreasing amount of that growth will be met by traditional fossil fuels as the need to tackle the climate crisis along with technological advancements mean renewable energy will become much more important. For the moment, though, renewable energy capacity cannot meet demand or the expected growth that comes with increased electrification of Asian economies.

This means that Asia, like Europe and the Americas, is feeling the effects of the current energy crisis. That translates into higher inflation and, in many economies, higher interest rates.

More : Energy crisis, Russia sanctions are good news for Asia’s climate fight


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* California to cover canal with solar panels in experiment to fight drought, climate change *
_Excerpt_ 

HICKMAN, Calif., Aug 25 (Reuters) - California is about to launch an experiment to cover aqueducts with solar panels, a plan that if scaled up might save billions of gallons of otherwise evaporated water while powering millions of homes.

Project Nexus in the Turlock Irrigation District launches in mid-October amid Western North America's worst drought in 1,200 years and as human-influenced climate change exacerbates the dry spell.

The $20 million project, funded by the state, is due to break ground in two locations. One is a 500-foot (152-meter or about 0.3-mile) span along a curved portion of the canal in the town of Hickman, about 100 miles (160 km) inland from San Francisco. The other is a mile-long (1.6-km long) straightaway in nearby Ceres.

More : California to cover canal with solar panels in experiment to fight drought, climate change


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* UK Solar Panel Demand Jumps as Households Brace for Bleak Winter *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Aug 26, 2022

Demand for solar panel installation is soaring as British households seek to soften the blow from higher energy bills this winter.

Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has sent wholesale gas prices surging, worsening an energy crunch that could push millions into fuel poverty. On Friday, industry regulator Ofgem raised the cap on energy prices to a record £3,549 ($4,181) beginning Oct. 1, with further increases expected in January and April. That’s increasing demand for solar panels.

“The wait time is about two to three months; going back a few months ago, it was only a month,” said Jez Brinklow, owner of Alfreton Electrics, an electrical company based in Derbyshire, England. “It’s all about saving money.”

More : UK Solar Panel Demand Jumps as Households Brace for Bleak Winter


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Solar panel sales boom as energy bills soar *
BBC _Excerpt_
Aug 28, 2022

The energy bills crisis has prompted a big rise in demand for solar panels.

Just over 3,000 solar installations are being carried out every week, according to trade association Solar Energy UK, up from 1,000 a week in July 2020.

One provider said this month it had seen enquiries about solar panels rise tenfold.

"More solar panels are being put on British roofs than ever before," said Chris Hewett, chief executive of Solar Energy UK.

The fact that renewable energy helps protect the planet has always made it an attractive option.

More : Solar panel sales boom as energy bills soar


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Chinese wind turbine makers eye Asia, Europe for growth as climate change, energy security take centrestage *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Aug 29, 2022

Chinese wind turbine makers have become more proactive in pursuing overseas sales amid a slowdown at home, a development welcomed by buyers eager to see more competition, according to industry participants.

The biggest opportunities are in Asia and Europe. Governments in the region are delivering on their climate goals by incentivising renewable energy production, while in Europe efforts have been stepped up to grow renewable capacity to reduce dependence on fossil fuel imports, amid skyrocketing electricity prices caused by a winding down of natural gas imports from Russia following its invasion of Ukraine.

While Chinese turbine and component makers – which supply some 60 per cent of global demand – have previously enjoyed a boom just by feeding on the domestic market, overseas sales are increasingly important for maintaining profit growth.

More : https://www.scmp.com/business/china...turbine-makers-eye-asia-europe-growth-climate


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Solar power helps an Indian state vaccinate *
DW _Excerpt_
Sept 2, 2022

Phoolwati Devi, 30, an accredited social health activist (ASHA) from Vardara village in India's northern Rajasthan state, recalls ruefully how she had to discard a whole batch of COVID vaccine vials as the shots were spoiled. 

The village, with a population of nearly 7,000 people, is tough to reach and is located around 340 kilometers (211 miles) from the state capital Jaipur.

"It was at the height of the second wave of COVID last year and people in the village needed the vaccines. But because of high temperatures and no electricity at the primary health center, I had to throw out the entire batch of doses," Devi said.

...

However, a recent collaboration between the United Nations Children's Fund (UNICEF) and the Japanese government has brought relief to the residents by setting up solar-powered refrigeration units to store vaccines.

So far, 27 such units have been established as part of the project, costing around $9.3 million (€9.3 million).

More : https://p.dw.com/p/4GMc5


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Enthusiasm for rooftop solar power generation in Serbia dampened by costs and red tape *
DW _Excerpt_
Sept 6, 2022

Late last year, after much saving and planning, 16 460-watt solar panels were finally bolted to the roof of Dragana Maricic's two-story house in the town of Ruma in northern Serbia. These solar panels contain solar cells that generate electric power. Her four-person household is one of the first "prosumers" of solar photovoltaic (PV) energy in the country.

Prosumers are households that produce and consume electricity from their own solar plants, even if these plants are made up of just a few panels. In Serbia, home-generated energy in excess of a household's needs is sent to the grid. In return, the prosumer receives credits against future energy purchases from the utility company.

Just about everyone in Serbia — including politicians and scientists — agrees that this system has the potential to deliver a wide range of benefits for the environment, household budgets, businesses, and regional power grids alike.

Why then, ask Serbia's solar pioneers, isn't the country being swept by a solar revolution?

Dragana's son Nenad, an engineering student, has been dreaming about having his own solar plant since he was a boy. "He was still in elementary school when he presented his vision to us, but we were skeptical and couldn't believe that it would work," Dragana told DW.

More : Enthusiasm for rooftop solar power generation in Serbia dampened by costs and red tape | DW | 06.09.2022


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Thousands of low-income households in Belgium to receive energy bill relief via solar power *
euronews _Excerpt_
Sept 9, 2022

Thousands of social housing units in the Belgian region of Flanders are set to receive much-needed energy bill relief through the installation of solar panels on their rooftops.

The project, to be carried out by a cooperative company called Aster, will see over €150 million spent on 400,000 solar panels for low-income households in Flanders.

With many people staring down an energy crisis this winter, the plans could not come at a better time.

More : Solar power set to relieve thousands of Belgian low-income households


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Economics minister pledges 2.5GW of new solar power capacity in 2022 *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Sept. 12 (CNA) Taiwan will add 2.5 gigawatts of solar power generation capacity in 2022, which would be the most installed in a single year if achieved, Economics Minister Wang Mei-hua (王美花) said Monday.

Speaking at a ceremony at which state-owned oil supplier CPC Corp., Taiwan and the European Chamber of Commerce Taiwan unveiled the Net Zero by 2050: Best Practices Report, Wang said the Ministry of Economic Affairs (MOEA) has pushed an energy transition by promoting renewable energy development.

Implementing the energy transition by aggressively increasing the capacity of renewable energy to cut carbon emissions is the first step on the path toward achieving Taiwan's net-zero emissions goal by 2050, Wang said.

More : Economics minister pledges 2.5GW of new solar power capacity in 2022 - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Amid an energy crisis, ice cream returns to a Lebanese village thanks to the power of solar *
ABC News _Excerpt_
Sept 18, 2022

Ice cream is back on the shelves in the northern Lebanese village of Toula after two years of power cuts. 

Solar power has made its return possible. 

Lebanon's economy collapsed in 2019 after decades of corruption and mismanagement, leaving the state unable to provide electricity for more than an hour or two per day.

Last winter, residents of Toula barely had three hours of daily generator-driven electricity.

Solar power now helps keep the lights on for 17 hours, an engineer working on the alternative energy project said.

More : Ice cream returns to a Lebanese village thanks to the power of solar


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Namibia can become a green energy exporter, says first lady *
CNN _Excerpt_
Sept 30, 2022

With Europe looking for alternatives to Russian energy, the European Union has set a target to produce 11 million tons of green hydrogen, and import another 11 million tons, by 2030.

Green hydrogen (hydrogen produced using renewable energy) is being touted as a clean alternative to fossil fuels that could power heavy industry and transport. EU officials said this summer that they hoped to strike a deal to help Namibia develop its green hydrogen sector. The southern African nation is set to open the continent’s first green hydrogen production plant in 2024, operated by French power company HDF Energy.

Namibia’s first lady, Monica Geingos, has served on policy advisory boards in her country and championed gender equality. CNN’s Melissa Mahtani spoke with Geingos at Goals House during the UN General Assembly in New York last week, and sent her additional questions by email, about Namibia’s advances in green energy and the role of women in the country’s economic future.

More : Namibia can become a green energy exporter, says first lady | CNN Business


----------



## Spike bala (Nov 23, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578078101539414016


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* PM Modi declares Modhera as India's first 24x7 solar powered village; all you need to know *
The Economic Times _Excerpt_
Oct 9, 2022

In a significant step towards promoting clean energy, Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Sunday declared Modhera, a village in the Mehsana district of Gujarat as India's first solar-powered village .

"Modhera, which is associated with the Sun Temple will also be known for its strides in solar energy. Big day for Modhera as it takes a giant leap towards harnessing solar power," said PM Modi, while addressing a huge gathering at Modhera.

More : PM Modi declares Modhera as India's first 24x7 solar powered village; all you need to know


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* India’s energy future is looking green, report says *
_Excerpt_
Oct 13, 2022

BENGALURU, India (AP) — India’s renewables sector is booming, with the country projected to add 35 to 40 gigawatts of renewable energy annually until 2030, enough to power up to 30 million more homes each year, a report said Thursday.

The Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis estimated that India, the third largest energy-consuming country in the world, will reach 405 gigawatts of renewable energy capacity by 2030. It’s expected to surpass the government’s target of producing 50% of its electricity from non-fossil fuel sources by the end of the decade.

The Indian government’s own projections estimate the country will produce even more renewable energy — 500 gigawatts — in the same time frame. Currently, fossil fuels account for 59% of India’s installed energy capacity, but are expected to make up just 31.6% of the energy mix by 2030.

More : India’s energy future is looking green, report says


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Egypt’s green hydrogen strategy can strengthen its geopolitical position: DW *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Oct 19, 2022

The German network Deutsche Welle highlighted the Egyptian government’s announcement of an ambitious strategy for green hydrogen.

The strategy will present a new energy vision for green hydrogen at the upcoming climate conference COP27 in Sharm el-Sheikh in November, it added.

Egypt’s diversified approach could enhance Egypt’s geopolitical position and witness commercial success.

The network emphasized that Egypt has many components necessary to become a renewable energy power, such as a large internal market, an abundance of sun and a lot of wind in the Gulf of Suez.

“Moving forward with the [Egyptian] sovereign wealth fund, prioritizing the desalination to get the water for the green hydrogen and promoting special economic zones have been all important steps,” the managing director for the southern and eastern Mediterranean region at the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, Heike Harmgart, told DW.

More : Egypt's green hydrogen strategy can strengthen its geopolitical position: DW - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 200 offshore wind turbines to be built in Taiwan in 2022: President Tsai*
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Oct. 19 (CNA) The number of offshore wind turbines installed in Taiwan's territorial waters in 2022 is expected to reach 200, President Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) said Wednesday at the opening of a renewable energy trade show in Taipei.

The offshore wind power industry is rapidly growing in the waters off western Taiwan, where developers are working to speed up the construction of four new wind farms, Tsai said at 2022 Energy Taiwan.

According to the Bureau of Energy, the four wind farms are Greater Changhua, Changfang (phase 1), Formosa II, and OWF Yunlin offshore wind farms.

More : 200 offshore wind turbines to be built in Taiwan in 2022: President Tsai - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* India’s first solar-powered village is ‘transforming’ residents lives, says UN chief*
euronews _Excerpt_
Oct 21, 2022

India’s first solar-powered village is setting an example of “reconciliation between humankind and planet” according to UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres.

The UN chief visited Modhera in Gujarat, India yesterday as part of a three-day trip to the country. A solar power project commissioned in 2021 has provided its thousands of residents with more than enough renewable energy to power their homes.

It cost a total of €8.3 million with half paid by the Government of Gujarat and half by the Government of India.

The village now has around 12 hectares of land covered with solar and rooftop panels on roughly 1,300 homes generating 1kW of energy. This is more than the people who live there use on a daily basis, meaning energy can also be fed back into the electricity grid.

More : Indian village with sun temple is the first to be powered by solar


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Landowners call for scrapping of plans to ban solar energy from England’s farmland *
The Guardian _Excerpt_
Oct 22, 2022

Farmers have urged whoever succeeds Liz Truss as UK prime minister to abandon plans to ban solar energy from most of England’s farmland, arguing that it would hurt food security by cutting off a vital income stream.

Truss, who resigned on Thursday, and her environment secretary, Ranil Jayawardena, hoped to ban solar from about 41% of the land area of England, or about 58% of agricultural land, the Guardian revealed last week.

They planned to do this by reclassifying less productive farmland as “best and most valuable”, making it more difficult to use for energy infrastructure.

Members of the Country Land and Business Association (CLA), which represents 33,000 landowners, told the Guardian having solar on their less productive land allowed them to subsidise food production during less successful years, as well as providing cheap power for their estates and homes in their local area.

More : Landowners call for scrapping of plans to ban solar energy from England’s farmland


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Germany to massively expand electric car charging network *
_Excerpt_
Oct 19, 2022

BERLIN (AP) — Germany wants to massively expand the country’s charging network for electric cars, spending 6.3 billion euros ($6.17 billion) over the next three years as it expects more and more drivers to turn away from combustion cars to more climate-friendly vehicles.

The country’s transportation minister on Wednesday presented a “master plan” for improving the charging infrastructure that had been passed by Chancellor Olaf Scholz’ cabinet earlier in the day.

“We are not just any automotive location, but a leading one in the world. And that’s why it’s important to us that what we’re preparing succeeds well,” Volker Wissing told reporters in Berlin. “We need a forward-looking expansion of the nationwide charging infrastructure that meets demand and is user-friendly.”

More : Germany to massively expand electric car charging network


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Solar project at Portsmouth’s port is powering ahead*
Portsmouth City Council News Release _Excerpt_
Oct 24, 2022

An exciting new stage of a ground-breaking solar generation system at Portsmouth International Port has been reached, with 888 solar panels now been switched on.

The scheme has been managed by Portsmouth City Council’s in-house energy services team, supported by Portsmouth International Port‘s engineering department.

Installation began in February 2022 by specialist contractors Custom Solar, and incorporates roof-mounted solar panels across a number of buildings, a large battery and solar canopies.

More : Solar project at Portsmouth's port is powering ahead


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* China is building the world’s largest wind farm and it could power 13m homes *
euronews _Excerpt_
Oct 25, 2022

China is planning the world’s largest wind farm, a facility so huge it could power the whole of Norway.

Chaozhou - a city in China’s Guangdong province - has revealed ambitious plans for a 43.3 gigawatt facility in the Taiwan Strait.

Operating between 75 and 185 kilometres offshore, the 10km long farm will feature thousands of powerful turbines.

Because of the windy location, these turbines will be able to run between 43 per cent and 49 per cent of the time.

Work on the project will start before 2025, the province says. Once completed, it will eclipse the world’s current largest wind farm. The title is currently held by the Jiuquan Wind Power base in China, a massive site with a 20 gigawatt capacity.

More : China to build the world’s largest wind farm in Taiwan Strait


----------

